# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  قانون السير السوري الجديد

## الزينالزين

:M20(13): المرسوم التشريعي رقم 11‏ القاضي بتعديل قانون السير والمركبات رقم 31 لعام 2004 
رئيس الجمهورية‏ 
بناء على أحكام الدستور‏ 
يرسم ما يلي:‏ 
المادة 1: يعمل بالتعديلات المرافقة على نصوص قانون السير والمركبات رقم 31 لعام .2004‏ 
المادة 2: ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ نشره.‏ 
دمشق في 22/1/1429 و30/1/2008م.‏ 
رئيس الجمهورية‏ 
بشار الأسد‏ 
المادة 1- تعدل المادة 1 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
تعتمد في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون التعاريف الآتية:‏ 
1- المركبة: كل وسيلة نقل تسير بقوة آلية أو جسمية‏ 
2- المركبة الآلية: كل مركبة تسير بقوة آلية‏ 
3- السيارة: مركبة آلية ذات عجلات معدة لنقل الأشخاص أو الأشياء أو كليهما أو مجهزة بآلات ذات استعمال خاص وتقسم إلى :‏ 
أ- سيارة ركوب صغيرة (سياحية أو جيب أو ما يماثلها), سيارة معدة لنقل الأشخاص أو مصممة من مصنعها على أنها سيارة سياحية لا يتجاوز عدد مقاعدها في كلتا الحالتين الثمانية عدا مقعد السائق.‏ 
ب- سيارة ركوب متوسطة (ميكرو باص) سيارة معدة لنقل الأشخاص ولا يتجاوز عدد مقاعدها خمسة وعشرين مقعداً ولا ينقص عن تسعة مقاعد عدا مقعد السائق.‏ 
ج- سيارة ركوب كبيرة (باص) سيارة معدة لنقل الأشخاص ولا يتجاوز عدد مقاعدها خمسة وعشرين مقعدا عدا مقعد السائق.‏ 
د- سيارة الركوب والنقل- سيارة معدة لنقل الأشخاص والأشياء معاً.‏ 
ه- سيارة ركوب بولمان- سيارة معدة لنقل الأشخاص ذات تجهيزات خاصة.‏ 
و- سيارة نقل (شاحنة كبيرة أو صغيرة) - سيارة معدة لنقل الأشياء والحيوانات ويمكن أن تجهز بصندوق مبرد أو بصندوق صهريج.‏ 
ز- سيارة ذات استعمال خاص- سيارة مجهزة بصورة دائمة بمعدات خاصة ولا تستعمل في غير الأغراض المصممة لها كالسيارات المجهزة بآلات ومعدات للتصوير السينمائي والتلفزيوني وورش تصليح متنقلة وروافع وسيارات التحقيق في حوادث الأمن الجنائي والمرور وغير ذلك من السيارات التي يتم تحديدها بقرار من الوزير.‏ 
4- مركبة أشغال: مركبة آلية صنعت وخصصت لتستخدم في الأشغال.‏ 
5- قاطرة: مركبة آلية تستخدم للقطر.‏ 
6 - مقطورة ونصف مقطورة: مركبة ذات عجلات تستخدم في نقل الأشياء أو الأشخاص أو مجهزة تجهيزاً خاصاً. وذات محور أو أكثر, صنعت لتجرها قاطرة.‏ 
7- الدراجة الآلية: مركبة.‏ 
ذات عجلتين أكثر مجهزة بمحرك آلي ومصممة لنقل الاشخاص أو البضائع على الا يكون تصميمها على شكل سيارة.‏ 
8- الدراجة العادية: مركبة ذات عجلتين أو أكثر تسير بقوة راكبها ويجوز أن تزود بسلة لنقل الأشياء التي لا يزيد وزنها على 52 كغ.‏ 
9- المركبة الزراعية: مركبة آلية صنعت لتستخدم في العمل الزراعي وما يتصل به.‏ 
10- العربة: مركبة ذات عجلات تسير بقوة جسمية.‏ 
11- القطار: مركبة آلية تسير على خط حديدي يمكن أن يجر مقطورة أو أكثر.‏ 
12- الراكب: كل شخص يوجد في مركبة أو عليها عدا السائق.‏ 
13- المقعد: المكان المخصص في المركبة لجلوس راكب واحد.‏ 
14- السائق: كل شخص يسوق مركبة أو حيوانات.‏ 
15- عابر الطريق: هو كل مستعمل للطريق سواء كان يسير على قدميه أو يقود مركبة أو حيوانات.‏ 
16- القطار: مركبة آلية تسير على خط حديدي يمكن أن يجر مقطورة أو أكثر.‏ 
17- الراكب: كل شخص يوجد في مركبة أو عليها عدا السائق.‏ 
18- المقعد: المكان المخصص في المركبة لجلوس راكب واحد.‏ 
19- السائق: كل شخص يسوق مركبة أو حيوانات.‏ 
20- اجازة السوق: وثيقة رسمية صادرة عن الجهة المخولة بمنحها تسمح لحاملها بقيادة فئة او اكثر من المركبات.‏ 
21- نظام النقاط: هو نظام يتم من خلالها مراقبة سلوكية حامل إجازة السوق, ومدى تكراره للمخالفات وجسامتها.‏ 
22- الشريحة الالكترونية: شريحة تحمّل بمعلومات تتعلق بالسائق او بالمركبة.‏ 
23- رخصة سير المركبة: وثيقة رسمية صادرة عن الجهة المخولة بمنحها والتي تثبت ملكية المركبة ومواصفاتها وتجيز سيرها على الطريق وبالشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.‏ 
24- الوزن الفارغ: هو وزن المركبة أو مجموعة مركبات مقطورة ببعضها بدون حمولة بما فيه وزن السائق وعدة التصليح والإطارات الاحتياطية والمحروقات والأدوات اللازمة لتسييرها واستعمالها.‏ 
25- الوزن الإجمالي: مجموع الوزن الفارغ مع الحمولة.‏ 
26- الحمولة: الفرق بين الوزنين الإجمالي والفارغ.‏ 
27- المشيرة: وسيلة موجودة في المركبة لتعيين اتجاه سيرها.‏ 
28- الصندوق الاسوق (التاكوغراف): جهاز الكتروني ذو مواصفات خاصة معتمدة من قبل الوزارة يوفر المعلومات اللازمة عن رحلة المركبة.‏ 
29- انوار القياس: الانوار المثبتة على الجوانب الخارجية للمركبة والتي تسمح بتحديد ابعاد المركبة.‏ 
30- انوار التلاقي (منخفض): الانوار المثبتة في مقدمة المركبة والتي توفر للسائق رؤية الطريق لمسافة كافية.‏ 
31- انوار الطريق (عالي): الانوار المثبتة في مقدمة المركبة والتي توفر للسائق كشف الطريق لمسافة بعيدة.‏ 
32- انوار الضباب: الانوار المثبتة في مقدمة المركبة والتي توفر للسائق كشف الطريق عندما تكون الرؤية غير كافية (حالة الضباب والعاصفة الرملية).‏ 
33- المكبح: أداة تستعمل لإيقاف المركبة أو تخفيف سرعتها.‏ 
34- الطريق: سبيل مفتوح للمرور العام من مشاة وحيوانات ومركبات بما في ذلك الشوارع والساحات والجسور أو ما يشابهها.‏ 
35- المعبّد: قسم من الطريق معد لسير المركبات.‏ 
36- المسلك: جانب من المعبد معد للسير في جهة واحدة.‏ 
37- المسرب: قسم من المسلك محدد الجوانب ويسمح عرضه بمرور المركبات بالتتابع.‏ 
38- الخط: هو الحيز الذي يقسم المسلك إلى مسربين ويكون:‏ 
أ- متصلاً.‏ 
ب- متقطعاً.‏ 
ج- عمودياً على محور الطريق, وفي هذه الحالة يتوجب التوقف عنده حتى خلو الطريق أو تبديل الإشارة.‏ 
39-المربع: المنطقة المحددة بخطوط التوقف عند التقاطعات.‏ 
40- المدرج: قسم من الطريق خاص بسير الدراجات وينفصل عنه انفصالاً بيناً.‏ 
41- الطريق العريض (أوتوستراد): طريق ذو مواصفات معينة مخصص لمرور المركبات فقط.‏ 
42- طريق دولي: طريق يربط الجمهورية العربية السورية بدولة مجاورة.‏ 
43- التقاطع: هو مكان تلاقي طريقين على مستوى واحد أو تلاقي طريق مع خط حديدي مهما كانت درجة زاوية تقاطع محوري الطريقين.‏ 
44- المفترق: هو مكان تلاقي أكثر من طريقين في مستوى واحد مهما كانت درجة زاوية محاور الطرق.‏ 
45- الرصيف: هو جزء معدل لسير المشاة يحاذي جانبي الطريق.‏ 
46- كتف الطريق: هو جزء معد لتوقف المركبات اضطرارياً خارج المدن يحاذي جانبي الطريق.‏ 
47- الشاخصة: كل ما يقام في الطريق من أعمدة ولوحات وإشارات ضوئية أو ركائز حجرية أو غيرها لتنظيم حركة المرور بما في ذلك بيان حدود السرعة القصوى أو الدنيا أو للدلالة على المدن أو الأبعاد والمنعطفات أو لتنبيه مستعملي الطرق.‏ 
48- اجهزة الرقابة الآلية: الاجهزة التي تعمل بشكل يدوي او آلي بهدف ضبط المخالفات المرورية او البيئية وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.‏ 
49- التجاوز: تخطي مركبة لأخرى باتجاه واحد, أو تخطي مركبة لمستعملي الطرق.‏ 
50- التوقف: الوقوف فترة محدودة من الوقت تستلزمها ضرورات السير دون إطفاء المحرك.‏ 
51- الوقوف: التمركز في مكان ما وقتاً يتجاوز فترة التوقف يرافقه إطفاء المحرك.‏ 
52- عابر الطريق: هو كل مستعمل للطريق سواء أكان يسير على قدميه ام يقود مركبة ام حيوانات.‏ 
53- المشاة: هم الأشخاص الذين يسيرون على أقدامهم ويعتبر في حكم المشاة العربات المعدة لنقل الأطفال والمرضى والمقعدين.‏ 
54- الوزارة: وزارة المواصلات ما لم تعين في هذا القانون.‏ 
55- الوزير: وزير المواصلات ما لم يعين في هذا القانون.‏ 
المادة 2- تعدل البنود 2-3 من الفقرة ج ويعدل البند 3 من الفقرة د من المادة 7 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
2- تسيير السيارات من دون ابواب او واقية للدواليب الخلفية اثناء فصل الشتاء.‏ 
3- ترك البابا لخلفي لصندوق سيارات الشحن مفتوحاً اثناء السير.‏ 
3- السير على غير المسارب المخصصة للدراجات ان وجدت او السير لأكثر من اثنين بحذاء بعضهم من دون ترخيص.‏ 
المادة 3- تعدل الفقرة ح وتضاف الفقرة ط الى المادة 17 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
ح- عند حلول الظلام وبزوغ الفجر.‏ 
ط- عندما تكون سرعة الرياح عالية.‏ 
المادة 4- تعدل المادة 23 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
على السائق عند التلاقي (التقابل) ان يلتزم اقصى يمين الطريق ليسمح بمرور سالكين اخرين عليها, واذا تعذر ذلك وجب عليه تخفيف سرعة مركبته او التوقف عند الضرورة الى حين مرور مستعملي الطريق.‏ 
المادة 5- تعدل الفقرة ط في المادة 30 على النحو الاتي:‏ 
ط- في اجزاء الطريق غير المسموح عليها بالتجاوز.‏ 
المادة 6- تضاف الفقرة ط الى المادة 45 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
ط- على يسار الطريق ما لم يسمح بموجب شاخصة.‏ 
المادة 7- تعدل المادة 49 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
- للسلطات المختصة بتنظيم المرور وضبط مخالفات السير الحق في رفع ونقل اي مركبة واقفة او متروكة على الطريق لأي سبب, اذا كانت تعطل او تعوق حركة المرور او تعرض سالكي الطريق للخطر.‏ 
المادة 8- تعدل الفقرة ب من المادة 53 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
ب- عند بوابات الدخول والخروج على الحدود مع الدول المجاورة تتضمن تحديد الوزن الاقصى الذي لا يجوز تجاوزه من قبل المركبات الداخلة الى البلاد او العابرة منها ضماناً لسلامة الطرق وتتولى الجهات الجمركية منع المركبات المخالفة من الدخول او العبور.‏ 
المادة9- تعدل الفقرة د من المادة 57 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
د- يجوز للمركبة الآلية ان تجر خلفها بصورة استثنائية وعلى مسؤولية صاحبها مركبة اخرى معطلة على الا تقل قوة محرك المركبة القاطرة عن قوة محرك المركبة المقطورة وان تكون المقطورة خالية من الاشخاص والاشياء باستثناء السائق, وذلك بهدف اخراجها عن الطريق.‏ 
المادة 10- تعدل المادة 59 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
يجب تجهيز مركبات قوى الامن والاطفاء والاسعاف والطوارئ بأجهزة انذار خاصة علاوة عن المنبهات العادية.‏ 
المادة 11- تعدل الفقرة أ من المادة 75 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
يجب ان تكون كل دراجة عادية مجهزة في المقدمة بنور واحد يبعث الى المام ضوءاً غير مبهر للنظر, ينير الطريق ليلاً في طقس صاف لمسافة 30 متراً على الاقل وبنور احمر ظاهر من الخلف, على انه يمكن الاستعاضة عن النور الخلفي بجهاز يعكس لوناً احمر كما يمكن الاستغناء عن النور اذا كانت مقادة باليد.‏ 
المادة 12- تعدل المادة 87 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
أ- على السائق الذي يسير ليلاً ان يستعمل الانوار الواجب استعمالها ضمن الشروط المحددة في هذا القانون وفي النهار عند الاقتضاء وخاصة وقت الضباب.‏ 
ب- على السائق ان يستعمل انوار القياس والتلاقي عوضاً عن انوار الطريق وعن انوار الضباب في جميع الظروف التي تستلزم تلافي ابهار نظر السائقين الاخرين.‏ 
ج- على السائق استعمال انوار الطريق عندما تكون الرؤية غير كافية للسير بأمان ويمكن عدم استعمالها عندما تكون الطريق مضاءة بصورة كافية ويمنع استعمالها في الحالات الآتية:‏ 
1- عند التقابل مع مركبة اخرى ويجب عليه اطفاء هذه الانوار بحيث يسمع لسائق هذه المركبة بمتابعة سيرها بسهولة ومن دون خطر.‏ 
2- اذا كانت مركبته تسير خلف مركبة اخرى بمسافة قصيرة, ويجوز في هذه الحالة استعمالها بصورة متقطعة للاعلام عن عزم السائق بالتجاوز.‏ 
3- في جميع الأحوال التي يجب فيها عدم ابهار نظر مستعملي الطريق نفسه او الطرق الموازية.‏ 
4- في المناطق المأهولة.‏ 
د- يمكن للسائق استعمال أنوار الطريق في الحالات الآتية:‏ 
1- على الطرق الرئيسية العريضة (اتوستراد).‏ 
2- اذا كانت انوار التلاقي لا تسمح للسائق بأن يرى بوضوح الى مسافة كافية, في الحالات الممنوع فيها استعمال انوار الطريق.‏ 
3- عندما تكون انوار التلاقي لا تسمح لبقية مستعملي الطريق رؤية المركبة على مسافة كافية.‏ 
ه- على السائق استعمال انوار الطريق والضباب عند وجود ضباب وعندما تتعذر الرؤية بوضوح.‏ 
المادة 13- تعدل البنود 5-8-10 من الفقرة أ من المادة 87 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
5- مسندان لإطارات المركبة التي يزيد وزنها الإجمالي على 4000 كغ.‏ 
8- جهاز لتسجيل السرعة غير خاضع لسيطرة السائق تزود به المركبات من الفئات التي يحددها الوزير بقرار منه.‏ 
10- حقيبة للإسعاف الأولي في كل سيارة تحدد مواصفاتها من قبل وزارة الصحة.‏ 
المادة 14- تعدل مقدمة المادة والفقرة أ من المادة 91 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
تخضع المركبات الآلية على اختلاف أنواعها, والمقطورات وأنصاف المقطورات لفحص فني لدى الجهات المختصة التي تحدد بقرار من الوزير.‏ 
أ- عند تسجيلها لأول مرة لمطابقة مواصفاتها وتحديدها والتثبت من توفر جميع الشروط المفروضة في هذا القانون.‏ 
المادة 15- تعدل مقدمة المادة 39 وتضاف الفقرة (و) على النحو الآتي:‏ 
تخضع المركبات الآلية جميعها لفحص فني دوري يجري لدى مديرية النقل المعنية او لدى مراكز متخصصة معتمدة من قبل الوزارة, وتحدد الشروط الواجب توفرها في هذه المراكز بقرار من الوزير, وتجري هذه الفحوص وفقاً لما يلي:‏ 
و- يستوفى بدل خدمات لقاء الفحص الفني للمركبات (عدا الحكومية) التي يتم فحصها في المراكز التابعة للوزارة او التي تعمل تحت اشرافها ويتم تحديد بدل الخدمات المشار اليه بقرار صادر عن مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح من وزيري النقل والمالية.‏ 
المادة 16- تعدل الفقرة ه من المادة 96 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
ه- تشكل لجنة الطعون بقرار من المكتب التنفيذي في المحافظة.‏ 
المادة 17- تعدل الفقرة ه من المادة 109 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
ه- يجب على الدوائر المختصة في المديرية العامة للجمارك ذكر هذه البيانات في سائر الوثائق الصادرة عنها المتعلقة بالمركزبة وأن تحفر سمة خاصة بها مع أ رقام على كل من محرك وجيزان وصندوق المركبة فيما اذا وردت بلا ارقام وان يذكر ذلك في البيانات الصادرة عنها.‏ 
المادة 18- تعدل المادة 110 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
يجب ان يدون بوضوح على البابين الأيمن والأيسر لكل مركبة آلية معدة لنقل البضائع عبارة تتضمن كلاً من رقم لوحة المركبة ووزنيها الفارغ والإجمالي المرخص بهما.‏ 
المادة 19- تعدل المادة 114 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
تقسم لوحات تسجيل المركبات الى فئات ويصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح الوزير بالتنسيق مع وزير الداخلية التعليمات اللازمة لتحديد هذه الفئات.‏ 
المادة 20- تعدل المادة 117 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
أ- يجوز منح لوحات التجربة, لمدة شهر, للمركبات المسجلة لدى مديريات النقل والمتوقفة عن السير ريثما تتم إعادتها للاستخدام.‏ 
ب- يجوز منح مركبات الجهات العامة لوحات تجربة بناء على طلب الوزير المختص.‏ 
المادة 21- تعدل الفقرتان (أ- ب) من المادة 118 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
أ- يجب ان تجهز كل مركبة آلية لم تسجل بعد وتكون معدة للتصدير الى الخارج بلوحة مرور (ترانزيت).‏ 
ب- يجوز منح لوحة المرور- عند الاقتضاء- الى اصحاب المركبات المسجلة لدى مديريات النقل, لنقل مركباتهم من محافظة الى أخرى.‏ 
المادة 22-تعدل المادة 119 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
أ- يجوز منح لوحة المرور إن دعت الحاجة للمركبات العابرة للقطر (ترانزيت) لمدة خمسة عشريوماً قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة وتدون هذه المادة على البيان الجمركي على أن تسلم هذه اللوحة للمركز الجمركي عندالمغادرة.‏ 
ب- يدفع المستفيد من لوحةالتجربة أوالمرور إلى الخزينة مبلغاً يحدد بقرارمن الوزير يرد اليه عند اعادتها الى الجهة المانحة اوايداعها لتلك الجهة بوساطة البريد المضمون أو تسليمها للدوائر الجمركية في الحدود بموجب ايصال ويعد تاريخ الايداع في هاتين الحالتين بمثابة التسليم الى الجهة المعنية.‏ 
ج- يصادر المبلغ عند عدم اعادة اللوحات في اليوم التالي لانتهاءمدة الترخيص اوفقدانها او في حال تلف اوفقدان احداها وبصبح حقاً نهائياً للخزينة لايرد ولايحول ذلك في جميع الأحوال دون ملاحقة المسؤول جزائياً وتعد المركبة في حالة السيروتستوفى عنها الرسوم المالية.‏ 
المادة 23- يعدل البندان 7 و 9 من المادة 123 على النحوالآتي:‏ 
7- المنظمات الشعبية والنقابات المهنية.‏ 
9- المؤسسات الفندقية او الفنادق من الدرجات الدولية والممتازة والأولى والفعاليات السياحية المرخصة اصولاً من أجل نقل نزلائها ومستخدميها وعمالها.‏ 
المادة 24-يعدل البند 7 من المادة 124 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
7- أصحاب المؤسسات والشركات والمحلات التجارية لنقل بضائعهم في عمليات التخزين والتوزيع.‏ 
المادة 25- تعدل الفقرة/ ب/ وتضاف الفقرة د من المادة 136 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
ب- يمنع تسجيل الدراجة الآلية بثلاث أو أربع عجلات ويستثنى من ذلك المركبات المصنعة خصيصاً للمعوقين ويصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح من الوزير ووزير الداخلية التعليمات اللازمة لمعالجة وضع الدراجات المسجلة سابقاً.‏ 
د- تصادر الدراجات الآلية المخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون, ويصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير الداخلية التعليمات اللازمة لذلك.‏ 
المادة 26- تعدل المادة 143 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
أ- يحظرتبديل المركبة لغير النوع الماركة الوارد من بلدالمنشأ‏ 
ب- يجوز عند الاقتضاء تبديل الاجزاء الرئيسية التالية في المركبة الآلية بصورة جزئية أو كلية‏ 
1- الجيزان (الشاسيه)‏ 
2- الكبين.‏ 
ج- لايجوز تبديل كبائن سيارات الركوب الصغيرة والمتوسطة والكبيرة بكبائن مصنعة محلياً ما لم تكن هذه الكبائن مصنعة من قبل منشآت أوشركات مرخصة أصولاً.‏ 
د- يصدر الوزير القرارات التنظيمية اللازمة والمتعلقة بالشروط والقواعد لتبديل الاجزاء الرئيسية في المركبة المشار اليها في الفقرة /ب/ وتبديل الكبائن المشار اليها في الفقرة /ج/ والشروط والمواصفات الواجب توافرهافي الاجزاء التالية:‏ 
1- محركات المركبات الآلية.‏ 
2- صناديق الحمولة لسيارات النقل والصهاريج‏ 
3-صناديق الحمولة للسيارات ذات الاستعمال الخاص‏ 
4- صناديق المقطورات وأنصاف المقطورات.‏ 
المادة 27-تعدل الفقرة/ب/ من المادة 155 على النحوالآتي:‏ 
ب- في حال عدم وجود طريق خاص للمركبات الزراعية المجهزة بمقطورة أومركبات الأشغال ومعداتها لا يجوز لها السير إلا على عربات نقل خاصة.‏ 
المادة 28- تعدل المادة 159على النحو الآتي:‏ 
1- تصنف اجازات السوق بالفئات التالية وتخول حاملها قيادة احدى المركبات وفق ماهومبين بجانب كل منها:‏ 
الفئة أ : الدراجات الآلية على اختلاف أنواعها.‏ 
الفئة ب: سيارات الركوب الصغيرة الخصوصية التي لايزيد عدد مقاعدها على 8 مقاعد عدا مقعد السائق وسيارات النقل الخصوصية التي لا يزيد وزنها الإجمالي على 4 أطنان وسيارات النقل العمومية التي لايزيد وزنها الاجمالي على 2 طن.‏ 
الفئة ج: سيارات الركوب الصغيرة العمومية والمتوسطة التي لايزيد عدد مقاعدها على 10 مقاعد عدا مقعد السائق وسيارات النقل العمومية التي لايزيد وزنها الاجمالي على 4 أطنان‏ 
الفئة د: وتقسم الى درجتين:‏ 
د1- سيارات الركوب العمومية التي لايزيد عدد مقاعدها على 25 مقعداً عدا مقعد السائق وسيارات النقل التي لايزيد وزنها الاجمالي على 11 طناً.‏ 
د2- اجاز ةسوق عمومية لجميع أنواع المركبات (سياحية -ميكروباص -باص -شحن-قاطرةونصف مقطورة أو مقطورة)‏ 
الفئة ه - مركبات الأشغال والمركبات الزراعية (تركس عادي - تركس جنزير - باكر -حفارة - جرار - حصادة -دراسة) والمركبات المماثلة.‏ 
الفئة و: سيارات الركوب الصغيرة الخصوصية والدراجات الآلية المعدة لنقل الأشخاص التي يقودها المعوقون من أصحاب العاهات الجسدية على أن تكون المركبة معدة خصيصاً بما يتناسب وحالاتهم ويسجل في حقل الملاحظات ( ذو حاجة خاصة)‏ 
2-يحق لمن يحمل إجازة سوق من الفئة الأعلى ان يقود المركبات الموافقة للفئات الأدنى عدا المركبات المذكورة في الفئات ( أ, ه , د).‏ 
3-يحق لمن يحمل إجازة سوق من الفئة د بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون قيادة المركبات المشمولة بالفئة د2 ويتم استبدالها عند تجديد إجازة السوق.‏ 
المادة 29-تعدل المادة 161 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
-يحدد العمر الأدنى لطالبي إجازات السوق كمايلي:‏ 
1- ثماني عشرة سنة ميلادية كاملة لطالبي إجازة سوق من الفئات ( أ , ب ,ه, و).‏ 
2-يتم الحصول على إجازة سوق من فئة أعلى بعد مضي المدد المبينة أدناه:‏ 
- الفئة ج بعد مضي ثلاث سنوات من الحصول على الفئة ب‏ 
-الفئة د1 بعد مضي سنتين من الحصول على الفئة ج.‏ 
-الفئة د2 بعد مضي سنتين من الحصول على الفئة د.1‏ 
3- لاتدخل مدة سحب الإجازة المنصوص عليها في المادة 199 من هذا القانون في حساب المدد المتعين انقضائها للحصول على إجازة سوق من الفئة الأعلى .‏ 
المادة 30- تعدل المادة 162 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
-مع مراعاة أحكام المادة السابقة تمنح إجازة السوق لمن توافرت فيه الشروط الآتية:‏ 
1- أن يكون مقيماً في الجمهورية العربية السورية.‏ 
2- أن تكون حالته الصحية تسمح له بسوق فئة أو فئات المركبات المطلوب من أجلها إجازة السوق وتثبت اللياقة البدنية والحالة الصحية بشهادة طبية صادرة عن اللجان الطبية المعتمدة وتحدد الشروط الصحية الواجب توفرها في طالب إجازة السوق بقرار من وزير الصحة بالاتفاق مع وزير الداخلية.‏ 
3- أن يجتاز فحصاً فنياً لدى الجهة المختصة للتثبت من مقدرته في السوق ومن اطلاعه على أنظمة السير الواردة في هذا القانون ويستثنى من اجراء الفحص الفني المذكور من يحمل إجازة سوق صادرة عن وزارة الدفاع او قوى الأمن الداخلي وكذلك من يحمل إجازة سوق خصوصية (أجنبية أو دولية) لم تنته مدتها بعد.‏ 
المادة 31- تعدل المادة 163 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
أ- يجوز للسوري حامل إجازة سوق غير سورية سارية المفعول أن يستبدل بها اجاز ة سوق سورية مماثلة للفئة التي يحملها من الفئات ( أ -ب- ه -و).‏ 
ب- يجوز للسوري حامل إجازة سوق عمومية غيرسورية سارية المفعول مضى على حصوله عليها مدة لاتقل عن ثلاث سنوات أن يستبدل بها إجازة سوق عمومية سورية من الفئة المماثلة.‏ 
ج-يجوز للسوري غير المقيم قيادة مركبة خاصة سياحية بإجازة سوق عربية أودولية سارية المفعول لمدة لاتتجاوز ستة أشهر.‏ 
د- يجوز لمواطني الدول العربية قيادة مركبة خاصة سياحية بإجازة سوق عربية أو دولية سارية المفعول.‏ 
ه لايسمح لغير السوريين من الأجانب قيادة المركبات الخصوصية السورية أو الأ جنبية في أراضي الجمهورية العربية السورية إلا بموجب إجازة سوق سورية أو دولية سارية المفعول مع مراعاة الاتفاقيات الدولية أوالثنائية التي تكون سورية طرفاً فيها.‏ 
المادة 32- تعدل المادة 165 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
أ - لاتمنح إجازة السوق العامة للسوريين أو من في حكمهم إلا بعد اعادة اعتبار من كان محكوماً عليه بجناية أو بجنحة شائنة واردة بقانون العقوبات العام الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 148 لعام 1949 وتعديلاته والقوانين الجزائية الخاصة الأخرى.‏ 
ب- يجوز للقاضي ان يحكم بسحب إجازة السوق العمومية ممن صدر بحقه حكم مبرم في احدى الجرائم المبينة في هذه المادة وتسحب الإجازة حكماً اذا ارتكب الجرم خلال قيادته للمركبة ويبلغ ذلك الى وزارة الداخلية - ادارة المرور.‏ 
ج- يتم تحديد الجنايات والجنح المذكورة في الفقرة أ من هذه المادة من قبل وزير العدل بالاتفاق مع وزير الداخلية.‏ 
المادة 33- تعدل المادة 167 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
أ-يصدر وزير الداخلية بقرار منه نموذج طلب الحصول على إجازة السوق والأوراق الثبوتية الواجب إرفاقها.‏ 
ب- يستثنى رجال السلكين السياسي والقنصلي والأشخاص الذين يتمتعون بمزايا المبعوثين الدبلوماسيين وحصاناتهم والوارد ذكرهم في اتفاقية مزايا جامعة الدول العربية وحصاناتها وفق الاتفاقات النافذة أوخبراء هيئة الأمم المتحدة من تقديم بعض الأوراق الثبوتية التي يحددها وزير الداخلية بقرار منه ويكتفى بالنسبة لرجال السلكين السياسي والقنصلي وكذلك خبراء الأمم المتحدة بتقديم بيان من رئيس البعثة التي ينتمون اليها مصدق من وزارة الخارجية يتضمن توافر الشروط المبحوث عنها في طلب الإجازة.‏ 
وبيان مماثل من وزارة الخارجية بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين يتمتعون بمزايا المبعوثين الدبلوماسيين من جامعة الدول العربية وحصاناتهم.‏ 
المادة 34- تعدل المادة 169 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
أ- تحدث بقرار من الوزير مراكز اجراء الفحوص الفنية والعملية لطالبي الحصول على إجازة السوق في مراكز المحافظات وحيثما تدعو الحاجة,وتحدد ملاكاتها بمرسوم.‏ 
ب-تتولى مدارس خاصة تعليم قيادة المركبات وتأهيل الراغبين في الحصول على اجازات سوق من الناحيتين النظرية والعملية وتخضع للترخيص من قبل الوزارة وتعمل تحت إشرافها ومراقبتها.‏ 
ج- تعمل المدارس المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة وفق نظام داخلي يتضمن شروط الانتساب اليها وقواعد التدريب والتأهيل يصدر بقرار من الوزير بالاتفاق مع وزير الداخلية.‏ 
د- تجري الفحوص العملية من قبل لجان يشكلها الوزير وتضم في عضويتها ضابط مرور من وزارة الداخلية ومهندساً من وزارة النقل على الأقل.‏ 
المادة 35- تعدل المادة 170 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
يخضع المتدربون لدى المدارس المشار اليها في الفقرة /ب/ من المادة السابقة الى اختبارات تجريها المراكز التابعة للوزارة ويمنح الناجحون فيها وثيقة أهلية حسن قيادة أما اجازات السوق فتمنح من قبل الدوائر المختصة في وزارة الداخلية بالاستناد الى الوثيقة المذكورة بعد تقديم الأوراق المطلوبة.‏ 
المادة 36 - تلغى عبارة (مجموعة المركبات,مجموعة مركباته)‏ 
أينما وردت في المادتين / 178-179/‏ 
المادة 37- تعدل المادة /186/ على النحو الآتي:‏ 
أ- لايجوز تسجيل أوترخيص أي مركبة أوتجديد الترخيص إلا بعد تقديم عقد تأمين لدى إحدى شركات التأمين المسجلة في الجمهورية العربية السورية لممارسة أعمال تأمين المركبات لتغطية المسؤولية المدنية عن الأضرار المادية والجسدية التي تلحق بالغيروالناجمة عن استخدام تلك المركبة.‏ 
ب- تنقل الى المالك الجديد الحقوق والالتزامات الناشئة عن عقد التأمين ويحل محل المتعاقد حكما في علاقته مع جهة التأمين ولايحق للمالك السابق أو اللاحق أن يطلب إلغاء عقد التأمين عند نقل الملكية.‏ 
ج- يحق لمالك المركبة تغطية الأضرار الأخرى التي لم ينص عليها في هذا القانون بعقود تأمين تكميلية.‏ 
المادة 38- تعدل المادة /187/ على النحو الآتي:‏ 
أ- يلزم مالك أوحائز أوسائق المركبة الآلية غير السورية الداخلة الى أراضي الجمهورية العربية السورية بإبرام عقد تأمين يغطي الأضرار الجسدية والمادية للغير خلال مدة مكوثها في سورية أو عبورها منها أما في حالة وجود اتفاقيات ثنائية مشتركة فيطبق ما ورد فيها.‏ 
ب- تستثنى من ذلك المركبات التي تحمل البطاقة العربية لتأمين السيارات عبر البلاد العربية وكذلك المركبات المسجلة والمؤمن عليها في احدى الدول العربية والتي يشمل تأمينها مدة مكوثها في أراضي الجمهورية العربية السورية وذلك بشرط المعاملة بالمثل وعلى أن يكون للشركة التي أصدرت وثيقة التأمين ممثل في سورية مفوض بتمثيلها وبتسوية التعويضات التي تترتب عليها دفعها وفقاً لأحكام هذا الفصل.‏ 
ج- لايجوز للمركبات غير السورية دخول الأراضي السورية ما لم يكن ترخيصها ساري المفعول في بلدها طيلة مدة إقامتها.‏ 
د- تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون طريقة تأمين المركبات غير السورية التي ترغب في الدخول الى الجمهورية العربية السورية.‏ 
المادة 39- تلغى المواد ذوات الأرقام: / 188-189-190-191-192-193-194-197/.‏ 
المادة 40- تعدل المادة /196/ على النحو الآتي:‏ 
أ- على دوائر الضابطة المختصة التي تقوم بتنظيم الضبوط موافاة جهة التأمين بصورة عن ضبط كل حادث وقع لمركبة مؤمنة لديها ويثبت في هذا الضبط رقم عقد التأمين واسم المتعاقد وجهة التأمين من بيانات بطاقة التأمين.‏ 
ب- يمكن لأطراف الحادث الناتج عنه أضرار مادية مراجعة جهة التأمين عندالاتفاق على عدم تنظيم ضبط ويكتفى في هذه الحالة بتوقيع إقرار لرجال الضابطة يبين اتفاق الأطراف وعدم الحاجة لتنظيم ضبط بالحادث مع مراعاة صلاحية الوثائق الخاصة بالمركبة والسائق.‏ 
ج- لايجوز لجهة التأمين أن تحتج بتأجير وصول الضبط إليها لتتحلل من مسؤولياتها تجاه المتضرر.‏ 
د- على رجال الضابطة تأمين المؤازرة لجهات التأمين في حالات الضرورة والطلب.‏ 
المادة 41- تعدل المادة /198/ على النحو الآتي:‏ 
يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزيري المالية والعدل بالتنسيق مع رئيس مجلس ادارة هيئة الإشراف على التأمين النظام الخاص بالتأ مين الالزامي وبدلاته وشموليته.‏ 
المادة 42- تعدل المادة /199/ على النحو الآتي:‏ 
أولاً - يطبق نظام النقاط لحاملي اجازات السوق السورية وتسري أحكامه بحق المخالفين لفقرات المادة 199 من قانون السير والمركبات وفق الآتي:‏ 
1- يقتضي تطبيق النظام حسم عدد من النقاط الممنوحة لحامل الإجازة عن كل مخالفة مرورية يرتكبها السائق تتناسب وخطورة المخالفة من الرصيد المحدد له 16نقطة.‏ 
2- تسحب إجازة السوق وفق الآتي:‏ 
أ -مؤقتاً: من قبل إدارة المرور في حال فقدان السائق رصيد النقاط المحدد له وفق التسلسل التالي:‏ 
-مدة ثلاثة أشهر في المرة الأولى.‏ 
- مدة ستة أشهر في المرة الثانية ولاتعاد إلا بعد اجتياز صاحب العلاقة دورة تأهيل لدى الجهة المختصة.‏ 
-لمدة تسعة أشهر في المرة الثالثة ولاتعاد إلا بعد اجتياز صاحب العلاقة دورة تأهيل لدى الجهة المختصة.‏ 
ب-نهائياً: في المرة الرابعة,وتلغى بقرار قضائي بناء على طلب من إدارة المرور ولايمنح إجازة جديدة إلا بعد اجتيازه دورة تأهيل لدى الجهات المختصة والحصول على وثيقة أهلية حسن القيادة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وبعد عام من تاريخ الغاء إجازة السوق.‏ 
3- يحق للسائق استعادة ثلاث نقاط تضاف لرصيده إذا اتبع دورة تأهيل لدى الجهة المختصة بعد أن يكون قد فقد من رصيده عشر نقاط على الأقل ولمرة واحدة في السنة.‏ 
4-يستعاد رصيد النقاط في الحالتين الآتيتين:‏ 
أ- عند انتهاء مدة سحب إجازة السوق وفقاً لأحكام البند 2 من الفقرة أ من هذه المادة.‏ 
ب- إذا انقضى عام على آخر مخالفة مرورية تستوجب حسم نقاط.‏ 
5- تصدر وزرا ة الداخلية بالتنسيق مع الوزارة التعليمات الواجب اتباعها لتطبيق احكام نظام النقاط.‏ 
6- يمكن بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء تعديل نظام النقاط بناء على اقتراح من الوزير ووزير الداخلية.‏ 
ثانياً - مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبات الأشد المنصوص عليها في التشريعات النافذة تطبق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وفق الآتي:‏ 
1- يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر وحتى السنة وبغرامة من ( 50000 و حتى 100000)ل.س ويوقف العمل بإجازة السوق لمدة سنتين تبدأ بعد تاريخ تنفيذ الحكم المبرم إذا تسبب سائق المركبة أثناء قيادتها بوفاة انسان أو احداث عاهة دائمة نتيجة ارتكابه احدى مخالفات السير المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.‏ 
2-يعاقب بالحبس من شهر وحتى ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة مقدارها 25000 ل.س وبحجز المركبة وحسم ست عشرة نقطة كل من يرتكب أياً من المخالفات الآتية:‏ 
- عدم الوقوف في حالة ارتكاب حادث أدى إلى وقوع أضرار جسدية ولم يسعف المصاب إذا لم يكن هناك خطر يهدد حياة المخالف.‏ 
-سوق مركبة قبل الحصول على إجازة سوق (لايطبق حسم النقاط لعدم وجود إجازة سوق).‏ 
-سوق مركبة في حالة السكر البين أو تجاوز نسبة الكحول في الدم للنسبة المحددة في التعليمات النافذة.‏ 
-لقيادة بعكس اتجاه السير على الاتوسترادات والطرق الخارجية.‏ 
-تجاوز حدود السرعة المحددة على الطرق وفي المناطق المأهولة بمقدار يزيد على 40 كم/سا عن السرعة المحددة.‏ 
-استخدام وقود الغاز في المركبات غير المرخص لها باستخدامه.‏ 
-سوق المركبة بلوحات أرقامها مشوهة قصداً لإخفاء أو تعديل معلومات اللوحة المميزة.‏ 
-سوق مركبة دون لوحات أوحجبها عن الرؤية.‏ 
3- يعاقب بالحبس من عشرة أيام وحتى الشهر وبغرامة مقدارها 15000 ل.س وبحجز المركبة حتى إزالة المخالفة وحسم ثماني نقاط لكل من يرتكب أياً من المخالفات الآتية:‏ 
-القيادة الرعناء مما يخل بالطمأنينة وبسلامة ومستعملي الطريق كالإقلاع المفاجئ والتشحيط والدوران المتكرر.‏ 
-تسليم مالك المركبة أو حائزها لمن ليس لديه إجازة سوق صالحة لقيادة مثل هذه المركبة أو غير حاصل على إجازة سوق.‏ 
-عدم تركيب أوتشغيل الصندوق الأسود(التاكوغراف) في وسائط نقل الركاب الكبيرة والمتوسطة والسيارات الشاحنة التي تحدد أوزانها بقرار من وزارة النقل.‏ 
-سوق مركبة من الفئة / د1-د2/ بإجازة سوق لاتخوله قيادتها.‏ 
-مخالفة تعرفة أجور النقل أو عدم تشغيل عداد تعرفة الأجرة في السيارات العامة أو وضعه في مكان غير ظاهر لرؤية الركاب أوحجبه عن الرؤيا.‏ 
-قيادة مركبة من قبل سائق خلال فترة سحب إجازة السوق منه كتدبير وقائي.‏ 
-إجراء سباق على الطرقات العامة دون ترخيص.‏ 
-ترك المركبة واقفة على الخطوط الحديدية أو في حرمها أو اجتيازها من غير الممرات المسموح بها على السكك الحديدية.‏ 
-تساقط المواد أو الأشياء من المركبات على الطرق (تطاير مواد -تساقط أشياء - زيوت ومحروقات وما شابه ذلك).‏ 
-الامتناع عن تقديم الوثائق الخاصة بالمركبة أو السائق الى موظفي السلطة المختصة.‏ 
4- يعاقب بغرامة مقدارها 10000 ل.س اضافة الى إزالة المخالفة وحسم ست نقاط لكل من تجاوز أبعاد المركبة طولاً وعرضاً وارتفاعاً.‏ 
5- يعاقب بغرامة مقدارها 7000 ل.س اضافة الى إزالة المخالفة ( التي تقتضي طبيعتها ذلك) وحسم ست نقاط لكل من يرتكب أياً من المخالفات الآتية:‏ 
- تجاوز حدود السرعة المحددة على الطرق وفي المناطق المأهولة بمقدار يتراوح بين 21-40 كم/سا عن السرعة المحددة.‏ 
-سوق مركبة من غير الفئة د1-د2 بإجازة سوق لاتخوله قيادتها أوسوق مركبة من الفئة د2 بإجازة سوق من الفئة د.1‏ 
-مخالفة شروط ترخيص السباق.‏ 
-عدم تقيد سائق المركبة بإشارات المرور الضوئية أو عدم إطاعة الإشارة المعطاة من قبل منظم المرور.‏ 
-قيادة المركبة في اتجاه ممنوع بدلالة الشاخصة أو في اتجاه معاكس لحركة المرور في المناطق المأهولة.‏ 
-عدم تركيب عادم أوتركيبه بصورة غير نظامية أوخروج أصوات أوضوضاء أو دخان مضر بالصحة العامة.‏ 
-تسيير مركبة دون مكابح أو إذا كانت المكابح غيرذات فعالية.‏ 
-عدم وضع الإشارات العاكسة للنور عند وقوف المركبة على الطريق العام أو عدم اتخاذ الاحتياطات لتسهيل المرور عند سقوط حمولتها أو وضع ما يعوق حركة المرور على الطريق (كالأحجار وغيرها).‏ 
-عدم التزام الشاحنات التي تتجاوز حمولتها 11 طناً الجانب الأيمن على الطرق.‏ 
-نقل الأشخاص في صندوق السيارات الشاحنة المعدة لنقل البضائع.‏ 
-التجاوز في المنعطفات ورؤوس المرتفعات وفي الأنفاق وعلى الجسور والخطوط الحديدية وملتقى الطرق.‏ 
-تجاوز مركبة وهي في حالة تجاوز مركبة أخرى.‏ 
-اجتياز المركبة للخط الفاصل المستمر بين المسلك والآخر.‏ 
-عبور الطريق بين المسالك في غير الأماكن المخصصة لذلك وبشكل عرضاني.‏ 
-التجاوز في حالة توقف رتل السيارات بسبب عرقلة السير.‏ 
-تجاوز وزن الحمولة المحددة في رخصة السير بما يتجاوز 5 أطنان.‏ 
عدم تغطية الحمولة القابلة للتناثر بشكل محكم أوعدم تحزيم وتثبيت الحمولة.‏ 
-تغيير بمواصفات المركبة أو اجراء تعديل جوهري عليها قبل الحصول على ترخيص بذلك.‏ 
-تسيير المركبة ليلاً وأنوارها الأمامية أوالخلفية أو الجانبية معطلة أو غير مضاءة (بعضاًَ أو كلاً)‏ 
-عدم صلاحية إطارات المركبة.‏ 
-عدم إعطاء أفضلية المرور لسيارات قوى الأمن والإطفاء والدفاع المدني والإسعاف التي تنبه عن اقترابها بإشاراتها الخاصة أو لأرتال سيارات الجيش.‏ 
6- يعاقب بغرامة مقدارها 5000 ل.س وحسم أربع نقاط لكل من استخدم الهاتف النقال (الخلوي) من قبل السائق أثناء القيادة.‏ 
7- يعاقب بغرامة مقدارها 4000 ل.س وبإزالة المخالفة (التي تقتضي طبيعتها ذلك) وحسم أربع نقاط لكل من يرتكب أياً من المخالفات الآتية:‏ 
-تجاوز حدود السرعة المحددة على الطرق وفي المناطق المأهولة بمقدار لايزيد على 10-20 كم/سا عن السرعة المحددة.‏ 
-تجاوز مركبة لأخرى من اليمين على الطرقات ذات المسريين في المسلك الواحد.‏ 
- عدم وجود عقد تأمين ساري المفعول خاص بالمركبة.‏ 
-تجهيز أوإضافة أو وضع ما يحجب الرؤية من داخل المركبة إلى خارجها أو بالعكس.‏ 
-عدم التزام الجانب الأيمن من الطريق لإفساح المجال لمرور الغير.‏ 
-عدم التزام الجانب الأيمن من الطريق من قبل السائق عندما تكون الرؤية غير كافية.‏ 
-مخالفة قواعد استعمال أنوار الطريق(النور المبهر).‏ 
-تجهيز المركبة بمشعاع ضوئي (برجكتور) إضافي.‏ 
-عدم الوقوف في حالة ارتكاب حادث أدى إلى وقوع أضرار مادية.‏ 
-عدم الوصول إلى نهاية الخط لمركبات نقل الركاب الجماعي.‏ 
-تركيب أجزاء إضافية على المركبة (عوارض وغيرها) تتجاوز أبعادها الأساسية.‏ 
-عدم تدوين أرقام اللوحة وأوزان المركبة الشاحنة التي يزيد وزنها الاجمالي على 4 أطنان على الأبواب الجانبية.‏ 
-عدم مراعاة الميزات الفنية الواجب توافرها في حافلات البولمان.‏ 
-استعمال الأبواق ذات الأصوات المتعددة والصارخات والصافرات.‏ 
-مخالفة سيارات الركوب الكبيرة والمتوسطة العمومية لخطوط السير المحددة لها في رخصة سيرها.‏ 
-وقوف المركبات العامة في غير المواقف المخصصة لها أو أخذ الركاب من غير المواقف أو إنزالها في غيرها.‏ 
-عدم التزام وسائط نقل الركاب العامة الجانب الأيمن من الطريق أوعدم تقيدها بالمسرب المخصص لها.‏ 
-الامتناع عن نقل الركاب في سيارة الركوب العامة أو انتقاء الركاب.‏ 
-نقل ركاب بالأجرة في سيارات الركوب الخاصة.‏ 
- تجاوز وزن الحمولة المحددة في رخصة السير بما يتراوح بين 1 طن وحتى 5 أطنان.‏ 
-نقل البضائع بعوض في سيارات النقل الخاصة.‏ 
-تحميل الركاب من خارج مراكز الانطلاق.‏ 
-استعمال المركبة لغيرالغرض المرخص لها.‏ 
-مبيت المركبات الكبيرة داخل المناطق السكنية.‏ 
-عرض المركبات المعدة للبيع في الشارع العام.‏ 
-إطفاء محرك المركبة بقصد تسييرها في المنحدرات بقوة اندفاعها.‏ 
-تسييرالدراجة الآلية على عجلة واحدة.‏ 
8- يعاقب بغرامة مقدارها 2000 ل.س وبإزالة المخالفة (التي تقتضي طبيعتها ذلك) وحسم نقطتين لكل من يرتكب أياً من المخالفات الآتية:‏ 
- إركاب الأطفال دون سن 12 عاماً في المقعد الأمامي للمركبة.‏ 
- مد الأيدي أو الرؤوس من النوافذ أوالفتحات أثناء سير المركبة.‏ 
-رمي الأوساخ والأشياء من المركبة وهي في حالة السير أو التوقف.‏ 
-اجتياز المركبة للخطوط المتصلة ضمن المسلك الواحد.‏ 
-عدم استعمال المشيرات في حالات الانعطاف اوتغيير الاتجاه.‏ 
-تسيير مركبة وأنواراللوحة معطلة أو المثلثين العاكسين غير مثبتين للشاحنات والمقطورات.‏ 
- تسيير مركبة برخصة سيرانتهى مفعولها.‏ 
- وضع لوحات تسجيل على المركبة مخالفة للنماذج النظامية.‏ 
-مخالفات المركبات( غير المذكورة في فقرات البند 4 من هذه المادة) لخطوط السير أو مناطق التحول المحددة لها.‏ 
- زيادة عدد المقاعد عن العدد المحدد في رخصة السير.‏ 
- ترك أبواب مركبات النقل الجماعي مفتوحة أثناء المسير.‏ 
-الوقوف في الأماكن المخصصة للمعوقين.‏ 
-وقوف أو توقف المركبة على الطريق بشكل يؤدي إلى عرقلة المرور.‏ 
- الوقوف أو التوقف على التقاطعات داخل المربع بشكل يؤدي إلى عرقلة حركة المرور.‏ 
- وقوف أوتوقف المركبة على رتل ثانٍ.‏ 
- وقوف المركبة في الأماكن التي تبعد أقل من عشرة أمتار عن موقف سيارات الركوب الكبيرة والمتوسطة.‏ 
- وقوف المركبة على يسار الطريق.‏ 
- وقوف المركبات على الرصيف.‏ 
-عدم التقيد بمدلول الشاخصات باستثناء ما ورد بصدده نص آخر.‏ 
- تسيير مركبة قبل الترخيص لها بالسير.‏ 
- عدم ارتداء واقية الرأس (الخوذة) عند ركوب الدراجة الآلية.‏ 
-استعمال المسجل أو الراديوأو ما شابه بشكل يؤدي إلى ازعاج الآخرين.‏ 
- إضافة أوتركيب جهازتلفزيون أوفيديو داخل المركبة ضمن مجال رؤية السائق.‏ 
عدم مسك ورشات إصلاح المركبات للسجلات المطلوبة.‏ 
-عدم إسعاف المصاب من قبل سائق مركبة أخرى شاهد الحادث.‏ 
- عدم وضع حزام الأمان من قبل السائق أو الركاب في المقعد الأمامي.‏ 
-وقوف المركبة في مكان ممنوع الوقوف فيه.‏ 
-التدخين ضمن وسائط النقل العامة.‏ 
-سوق مركبة دون حمل إجازة السوق مع السائق.‏ 
9- يعاقب بغرامة مقدارها 1000 ل.س وبإزالة المخالفة (التي تقتضي طبيعتها ذلك) وحسم نقطة واحدة عن كل من يرتكب أياً من المخالفات الآتية:‏ 
-عدم مراعاة القواعد والتدابير الخاصة بعبور مداخل الجسور والأنفاق.‏ 
-استخدام المركبات ذات الأرقام الفردية أوالزوجية في الأوقات أوالأماكن غير المسموح بها.‏ 
-استعمال المنبه العادي أثناء أوقات المنع الصادرة بقرارات السلطات الإدارية والمحلية.‏ 
-عدم الحصول أوعدم حمل دفتر التسجيل لسائقي المركبات العامة.‏ 
-نقل ركاب زيادة على العدد المحدد في رخصة السير للمركبات العامة.‏ 
-عدم تركيب المنارة أوتدوين الأرقام على الأبواب الأمامية للمركبة العامة.‏ 
- عدم وضع بطاقة السائق في المكان المخصص داخل المركبة العامة.‏ 
-عدم الإعلان عن تعرفة الركوب في حافلات النقل الكبيرة والمتوسطة العامة بمكان ظاهر.‏ 
- تسيير مركبة بدون حمل رخصة سيرها.‏ 
-قيادة مركبة بإجازة سوق قد انتهى مفعولها.‏ 
-كتابة عبارات أووضع ملصقات مهما كان نوعها أوشكلها أومضمونها داخل أوخارج السيارة عدا المرخصة.‏ 
-عدم مراعاة قواعد أفضلية المرور عدا ما ورد بشأنه نص آخر.‏ 
10-يعاقب بغرامة مقدارها 500 ل.س كل من ارتكب أياً من المخالفات الآتية:‏ 
- عدم تجهيزالمركبة بجهاز إطفاء حريق‏ 
-تركيب أكثر من هوائي واحد للمذياع على السيارة.‏ 
-عدم وجود مثلثات عاكسة محمولة ضمن ا لمركبة.‏ 
- عدم وجود حقيبة إسعاف ضمن المركبة.‏ 
- تسييرمركبة عامة وشكلها غير لائق ( عدم إصلاح الأضرار الناجمة عن حوادث السير - نظافة المركبة).‏ 
-عدم ارتداء الزي الموحد أو ارتداء هندام غير لائق أثناء قيادة وسائط النقل العمومية للركاب.‏ 
-المخالفات الأخرى لأحكام القانون والقرارات والتعليمات المنفذة له ما لم يرد به نص في الفقرات السابقة.‏ 
11- يعاقب بغرامة مقدارها 200 ل.س كل من ارتكب أياً من المخالفات الآتية:‏ 
-استعانة السائقين الذين يمتطون الدراجات الآلية أوالعادية بغيرها من المركبات أثناء السير.‏ 
-عدم تقيد المشاة بإشارة المرور الخاصة بهم في حال وجودها أوالعبور من غير الأماكن المخصصة لهم.‏ 
المادة 43 -تعدل المادة 201 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
أ- للمخالف بعد إزالة المخالفة -حيثما نص على ذلك في المادة 199 من هذا القانون تسديد نصف الغرامة المحددة الى خزينة الدولة في المخالفات المعاقب عليها بالغرامة دون حبس أو تدبير احترازي وذلك خلال أسبوع من تاريخ تنظيم الضبط في حال الحضور.‏ 
ب- في حال عدم تسديد الغرامة خلال الفترة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة أ من هذه المادة يحال الضبط إلى المحكمة المختصة لتحكم بكامل قيمة الغرامة المحددة وحتى ضعفها.‏ 
ج- في حال تنظيم الضبط غيابياً يتم تبليغ مالك المركبة المخالفة حكماً عند كل طلب لإجراء معاملة تتعلق بالمركبة لدى دوائر النقل وذلك بتصريح يدون على الضبط ويحول دفع نصف الغرامة المحددة خلال سبعة أيام دون إقامة دعوى الحق العام وفي حال الاعتراض على المخالفة يحال الضبط إلى المحكمة المختصة للنظر فيه,إذا لم تتم المراجعة خلال المهلة القانونية المحددة في الفقرة أ من هذه المادة أو عند رد الاعتراض ولا يحول الاعتراض دون إتمام المعاملة المطلوبة لمرة واحدة.‏ 
د- تحال ضبوط المخالفات إلى الجهة القضائية المختصة بعد المصالحة عليها بالغرامة المترتبة.‏ 
المادة 45- تضاف الفقرة/ ب/ إلى المادة 205 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
ب- تعتبر الوثائق الصادرة باستخدام أجهزة الرقابة الآلية لضبط مخالفات السير بما في ذلك أجهزة التصوير التي تعمل بصورة يدوية أو آلية بينة فنية مقبولة في كل إجراء قضائي إذا احتوت الصورة أثناء التقاطها رقم لوحة المركبة ومكان وجودها وتاريخ ووقت ارتكاب المخالفة.‏ 
المادة 46-يضاف البندان / 21-22/ وتعدل الفقرة /ب/ من المادة 212 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
21- التعليمات الخاصة باستخدام الطرق المأجورة.‏ 
22- إصدار التعليمات الخاصة بمنع حركة بعض المركبات في فترات زمنية معينة وعلى محاور محددة من الطرق المتعلقة بذلك.‏ 
ب- تصدر القرارات المتعلقة بالبنود / 1-9-12-17-21-22/ من الفقرة أ السابقة بالاتفاق مع وزير الداخلية.‏ 
المادة 47- تضاف الفقرة/أ/ إلى المادة 214 على النحو الآتي:‏ 
أ- تستوفى أجور رفع المركبة الآلية المخالفة ضمن الوحدة الإدارية وإذا كانت خارجها يضاف لهذا المبلغ مبلغ آخر عن كل كيلومتر إضافي بدءاً من حدود مخططاتها التنظيمية وتؤول هذه الأجور لصندوق دعم المرور في وزارة الداخلية لصرفها في سبيل تنظيم المرور

----------


## سمير 420212 حلب

لي سؤال لحضرات القانونيين : 
ببمناسبة المرسوم الرائع لقانون السير ... وبما ان سيارتي من النوع القديم .. اصلحت عداد السايرة ( الكيلومتراج ) حتى لا اتخطى السرعة المعمول بها  وكوني من الاشخاص الذين يخترمون القانون .. 
لجأت الى أحد رجال الشرطة في الشارع بينما كان يصور الاليات  .. قلت له حكايتي ..  قال لي بسيطة .. اذهب الى آخر الشارع وسوف اصور سرعتك واقيسها وانت تراقب العداد الذي أشر .. عندها سوف تعرف سرعتك الحقيقية .. فرحت بالامر .. وفكرت ان هذا الشرطي من الاخلاقيين الذي قل وجوده بين البشر .. لان الضمير مات منذ زمن .. 
ذهبت الى آخر الشارع الذي سرعته محددة ب 40 كم . 
ومشيت بسرعة سجلت على عدادي ب 50 .. وطبعاً هو خاطيء لان المكيانيكي  قال لي ان الجزرة غير دقيقة .. لان الجزرة الاصلية غير متوفرة .. المهم ... صورني الشرطي ابن الحــ؟؟؟  وركنت السيارة .. فقال لي ان سرعتك .. هي 70 كم ... وضروري ان تصلح عدادك .. شكرته  هاماً بالانصراف .. فقال لي شو يا اخونا شو القصة كورجة .. تعال لهون ادفع 2000 ليرة سورية .. جمد الدم في عروقي وراتبي لا يتجاوز 6000 ليرة كوني متقاعد .. استعطفته رجوته .. لم يبالي قال لي ان مخالفتك هذه  ب 7000 ليرة .. ستدفعها وانت عم بتضحك .. اخرجت القطع الورقية  من جيبي ولم اجد سوى 1600 ليرة  واحدة قطعة الالف  وثلاث قطع مائتان من القياس الصغير الجديد .. وقلت له يا ابني ( كوني كبير السن وهو بعمر اولادي ) يا ابني لا يوجد سوى 1600 ليرة .. قال طلع اللي بجيوبك يا بابا  وضحك .. قلت له لا يوجد والله وحلفت له بالانبياء  .. فقبل بعد الحلفان .. ولا اعرف ان كان صدقني .. المهم .. رجعت الى البين وانا لا املك شروى نقير .. 

المبلغ هو ثمن كمية 50 ربطة خبز اشتريها من الفرن وابيعها ومربحي منها 50 ليرة سورية وثمن التوصيلة 100 ليرة سورية والمجموع 150 ليرة سورية  ادفع منها 50 ليرة ثمن بنزين .. الباقي  100 ليرة .  اشتري بها دواء للسكري المصاب به واوية للضغط لزوجتي العجوز المريضة ..

والسؤال كيف اقاضي هذا الشرطي العين .. الذي سرق مني تعب 16 يوم ..... 

شكراً لاجابتكم .. سلفاً .

----------

